# Deleting My Account



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I am deleting my account.

With all these hard guys, I guess I am not tough enough to be on this forum.

Thanks to everyone who has been respectful over the last 4 or so years.

I just have better things to do than deal with people who are so tough when they're online.

34 years old
Been fishing for 31 years
4 years a member here

Lots of great memories. Thanks to ESOX, JNP COOK, 1SIENA, TWOHATS, THE RAPIDS, THEDUKE33, SWEETTREE, HARDHEAD, REEL ADDICTION

and anyone else who knows enough not to piss on people.

See you later!

B2S


----------



## Twisted Pleasure (Dec 18, 2008)

back2spool said:


> I am deleting my account.
> 
> With all these hard guys, I guess I am not tough enough to be on this forum.
> 
> ...


Dude screw them man, forget it. There are alot of douche bags on here who suck in the outdoors but are the best in the world online. There is nobody in the world that is as good of hunters or fisherman as they are. &*^$ them!!!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

So now your a Lurker ? :lol: jking


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> With all these hard guys, I guess I am not tough enough to be on this forum


I guess I missed that part but just know that whomever these people who come on tough on the internet are probaly cowards to your face I wouldnt leave because of them and I was hoping someday to maybe meet up with you and fish you seem alright to me


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Michigander1 said:


> So now your a Lurker ? :lol: jking


Is this the Hotel California? I've checked out, but I can't figure out how to leave.

Anyone know how to delete an account?

No, I won't be lurking my man. It's funny, a year go I was going to become a paid member I loved this site so much, then we had a child, and I put it off. In the year since, I see more tough guys, and know-it-alls, I just see the quality of people on here deteriorating and I don't want to be mixed up in it...


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

back2spool said:


> Is this the Hotel California? I've checked out, but I can't figure out how to leave.
> 
> Anyone know how to delete an account?
> 
> No, I won't be lurking my man. It's funny, a year go I was going to become a paid member I loved this site so much, then we had a child, and I put it off. In the year since, I see more tough guys, and know-it-alls, I just see the quality of people on here deteriorating and I don't want to be mixed up in it...


 Dont let them bother you is all.If they do then just dont post is all.Be a Lurker.Who really cares anyways about what other folks think or say.Some of them are just cupcakes anyways


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Some people get there jollies off by pushing good peoples hot buttons, if you leave they win!. Better if you sit back and monitor the few that you had issues or problems with... I think you will find that most are hunting & fishing wannabees couch potatoes, famous in their own mines, and their claim to fame expertise comes from watching TV and not doing the actual...
Hang in there friend, good folks are out here and sooner or later will need and take your advice, and I'm sure you will reap benefits staying a participant also.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Don't let the bad apples run you off...They win, we lose...

Dan


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't delete, somewhere on here is a ignore button try that first see if that help's,by the way good job on your first steelhead it's a rush the way they fight!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sorry to see ya go. But sit back and cool off. You may decide later to start participating again. Lord knows there have been several times over the past eight years I said screw it and almost left. But I calmed down and let the water run off my back and kept on participating.

There's no way to "delete an account" really. Once you make a post it becomes part of the site and is here permanently unless it's removed by a moderator for one reason or another. (It's all part of the terms of service you agreed to) Here's the text from #9 of the ground rules...


*9. All posts made within the forums become the property of iGreatLakes.com LLC (the posts themselves only, not the intellectual content) after they are made and may be stored indefinitely at our discretion.

By making new posts after 10/10/2003 you affirm that you agree with this new TOS addendum. Note that the TOS posted here may be updated from time to time.*
[/COLOR] 
Hopefully you'll reconsider and stay among the active members. If not, good luck to ya!

John


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Just do what I do and fish the flint river and discover how many "winners" there are in the world lol


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

dude, seriously... i just read up what lead to this, and frankly... maybe ya need a little more backbone. I don't like how the guy said a snide comment, but it shouldn't get you ruffled that much.

heck, on some days at work that would be the nicest comment said to me in my direction. just shrug it off man! If you still want to leave, its a free country and I'm not going to beg you to stick around. frankly, i'm not a big fan of woe is me posts either (or I'm taking my ball and going home threads).

i just think you're overreacting a bit. either way, god bless, and god speed.


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

One monkey doesn't stop the show.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't quit man. Whatever doesn't kill you will only make you stronger!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

If people bug you that much, put them in your ignore list. I'm not really a fan of the poor me/take my ball and go home threads. Some people are not so nice on here, just like in real life. Learn to suck it up and life will be a lot easier for you.


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

ya man, dont delete your account theres alot more good people than bad on here!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Take some time off. Put some people on your ignore list and chill out for a while.


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Back2spool - we don't know each other but I read through a couple pages of your posts and you genuinly seem to be a nice guy. I see a loss to MS if you leave. Just my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

Stick around you will figure out you the jerks are, ignore them. Trust me I have been there, the forum is a good thing for good people!!!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes there seems to be a lot of bashing and finger pointing here on some of the threads. When I see it starting I move on to a different thread. Lots of good people here, just ignore the others. I have learned a lot here, and greatly appreciate it. Do to this site I have learned to tap maple trees,collect shrooms, greater knowledge of fish and game,ect. Dont let the others(the few) get you down.There are a few in every crowd.

Twohats
Dave


----------

